

Ask HN: Best resources for learning RoR?  - sayemm

Hey guys, I've been building random stuff on the web mostly in PHP and I've decided I want to pick up Ruby soon and I want to get good with it.<p>Last night, I ordered "Agile Web Development With Rails" and "Programming Ruby" (the pickaxe book). I heard both were solid books and I'm sure they'll keep me busy.<p>Any other resources online that you guys found super-useful when you were starting off? What are some good open-source Ruby projects that I could contribute to? Interesting github repos to watch?<p>Any random tips/resources would be much appreciated, thanks.
======
dutchrapley
For Ruby, check out The Well Grounded Rubyist. David Black's writing style
simply delivers. [http://www.amazon.com/Well-Grounded-Rubyist-David-
Black/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/Well-Grounded-Rubyist-David-
Black/dp/1933988657/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296242376&sr=8-1)

While you await delivery of your books, also check out Mr. Neighborly's Humble
Little Ruby Book. It's a solid introduction to Ruby.
<http://www.humblelittlerubybook.com/book/html/index.html>

Download the Ruby Koans. All you need to do is run "ruby
path_to_enlightenment.rb" from the command line. It'll tell you what line
number in what file you need to change to complete each step. It's up to you
to come up with the solution. There are 287 steps towards enlightenment. This
is a great way to get "on hands" experience with and to learn a great deal
about the Ruby langauge. <http://rubykoans.com/>

Rails starter material <http://railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book>
<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

~~~
sayemm
Awesome. Thanks a lot!

